# DBSTalk Lock Football: Everybody back into the pool



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

Our first round fizzled when we didn't get a pick from kmccoach last week. So it's time to start Round 2.

A quick recap of the rules: Pick one NFL team that you think will win this weekend. If that team wins, you survive to next week. If your team loses, your eliminated from the round. The last player standing is the winner. 

During the course of the round, you may not pick the same winner twice (i.e., if you pick Cincinnati this week, you may not pick them in a subsequent week until a winner has been declared--and if you pick Cincinnati at all, we'll probably all laugh at you.)

Ties will be broken ein favor of the person whose picks have won by the most total points in the round. 

If the pool gets reduced to only two players, we'll ask them to submit their picks by PM just to make sure the leader or the later poster doesn't have an advantage. If both players select the same team, we'll ask them to pick again so that we're not just keeping time and can move the pool along.

C'mon in--the water's fine!


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Raiders over the Chargers.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I've gotta think about this one


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

The Bengals are off this week, so I can't pick whoever they are playing.....

I will take Green Bay over the Redskins.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

I was going to take the Bengals opponent too. Angels fans must think the same.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Cleveland over Houston for me.


----------



## Augie #70 (Apr 24, 2002)

da bears


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

After thinking about it, I'll say the Miami over the Bills.


----------



## kmccoach (Jul 6, 2002)

Maniacal: Sorry about last week. I just started a new job and haven't spent a whole lot of time on the net.


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

kmc, I'm glad to hear that it was something positive that kept you away. I hope the new job is going well. Thanks for checking in, and I hope you'll jump back in for this round.

I'll take the Bears over Detroit.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Okay let's get bold.

Houston over Cleveland




BTW: Ummm Steve.....the Pats don't play this week.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

oops I mean the Fins


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

I'll jump in and take the Bucs over the eagles


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

kmccoach, Congratulations on the job!!  
Hope you find time to start playing again.

I'll take the Dolphins over the Bills


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

Eight men started, and two men survived. 

Congratulations to Mark Lamutt (21 points) and Timco (17 points), the only two players to come up with a winner this week. 

Mark and Tim, I'll ask you to send me your picks by PM for next week. If you happen to pick the same team, I'll let you know and ask you to pick again. 

And for the rest of us, Round 3 may just start real soon.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol: what an ugly week, for most of us anyways.

Timco has a good week going on his week 7 predictions as well. :righton:


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

How does it go? "Even a blind squirrel can find a nut every once in a while". That's me, a blind squirrel


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Ouch what a weekend! Congrads Tim and Mark


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

Tim and Mark have made their picks for Round 2, Week 2 (NFL Week 8):

Timco thinks Tennessee will beat Cincinnati.
Mark LaMutt thinks San Francisco will beat Arizona.

Maniacal1 thinks both Tim and Mark will survive to square off again next week.


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

Timco and Mark LaMutt both picked winners this week. In the tiebreaker, Mark now has 31 points, and Tim has 23. 

Gentlemen, if you'd PM me your picks for next week whenever you're ready, I'll post them. And again, if you happen to pick the same team, I'll let you know and ask you to pick again.


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

Tim and Mark have both submitted San Diego over the Jets as their lock pool picks for this week. To speed things along, I've asked them both to submit another pick for this week.


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

On the second round of picks for this week:

Mark LaMutt is taking Atlanta over Baltimore.
Timco chooses Philadelphia over Chicago.

Good luck, gentlemen!


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

Mark and Tim are still on a roll. Both picked winners this week. Mark now leads the tiebreaker 34-29. 

And I won't mention San Diego. 

Send me your picks by PM whenever the spirit moves you. Good luck!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Bwahahahahahahaha!

Good thing we both had to re-pick!


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

For Week 10:

Timco picks New England over Chicago.

Mark LaMutt keeps us in suspense until Monday night, where he's taking Denver over Oakland.


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

Congratulations to Timco, who squeaked out a dramatic victory in Round Two of the DBS Football Lock Pool. 

Tim was left for dead when the Patriots trailed badly in the fourth quarter on Sunday. But a big comeback and an upset Raider victory on Monday night leaves him the sole survivor.

I'll post Round 3 shortly.


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

Woooohoooo! I'm the big Weiner!
errrr....
I mean winner! 
The way the season is going, I'm sure I will surrender my winner status shortly....


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Congrats Tim...grrrrr...I can't believe how bad the Broncos player last night...


----------

